# 2007 Sentra cooling fans wont turn off



## gmacthree (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi everybody, I have a 2007 Sentra and the cooling fans are stuck "on" and wont turn off whether the car is hot or not. ANY ideas, thanks 
It stays on whether the car is started or not.


----------

